# York Meet, Saturday 2nd July 2011



## Northerner

OK, I'm proposing that we hold a meet in York on 2nd July 2011  York is beautiful at any time of year, but especially so in the summer so I hope lots of people will be able to come along! 

Venue to be announced


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Excellent news.

I will be there. I love York


----------



## Northerner

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Excellent news.
> 
> I will be there. I love York



Terrific! That's two of us then!


----------



## chrismbee

That's "up north" isn't it?


----------



## Northerner

chrismbee said:


> That's "up north" isn't it?



Bit of a geography buff, eh?


----------



## ypauly

Why do we always pick saturdays in bowling season lol

As i'm already missing a match for glasgow, another for a wedding and the following week to this I will be at qualifying at silverstone, I think I will have to give this one a miss.


Sundays are good though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







ETA I suppose I could try and bring along some "Blue" rosettes for people to where lol


----------



## Dizzydi

I'm thinking I should be ok for this !!

Will probably drive up from Manchester - so any Mancs want a lift your on!!


----------



## Hazel

I hope to be there - what is the venue

and can I put in a reminder for Glasgow in June


----------



## Monica

I'll be there if all's well!!

I've been to York loads of times, mainly to the railway museum. I don't really know a good venue. Maybe Becky/Sacred Heart will be able to help.


----------



## Northerner

Monica said:


> I'll be there if all's well!!
> 
> I've been to York loads of times, mainly to the railway museum. I don't really know a good venue. Maybe Becky/Sacred Heart will be able to help.



Yes, I'm relying on her or another local! I used to go regularly when I was dating a girl from Hornsea - York was halfway between where she lived and where I lived  I've also run the York half marathon several times. It's a fantastic city!


----------



## alisonz

Sorry guys won't be able to make this one its the day after I come home from hols


----------



## Monica

Northerner said:


> Yes, I'm relying on her or another local! I used to go regularly when I was dating a girl from Hornsea - York was halfway between where she lived and where I lived  I've also run the York half marathon several times. It's a fantastic city!



Yes, it is a fantastic city. I love the railway museum, but I think we've been enough times now. Last time at half term when the Hogwarts Express was there. We also met Dumbledore and Hagrid.

But I have to admit, I've only been to the York minster donkeys years ago.

Hornsea is a 30 minute drive from us. Carol and Fiona used to have swimming lessons there.

P.S. Alan, lovely FB picture


----------



## Northerner

Monica said:


> Yes, it is a fantastic city. I love the railway museum, but I think we've been enough times now. Last time at half term when the Hogwarts Express was there. We also met Dumbledore and Hagrid.
> 
> But I have to admit, I've only been to the York minster donkeys years ago.
> 
> Hornsea is a 30 minute drive from us. Carol and Fiona used to have swimming lessons there.
> 
> P.S. Alan, lovely FB picture



I wonder what the lovely Linda is doing now (she was the girl from Hornsea ) - she was 16 then and will now be in her early 50s! An old friend commented on how I used to have lots of curls, so I changed my FB picture to remind her


----------



## ypauly

I'm torn on this one, I love trains and want to be there.


----------



## Lairyfairy

I'll be there too - looking forward to meeting up and putting some faces to names

Lairy x


----------



## Northerner

Lairyfairy said:


> I'll be there too - looking forward to meeting up and putting some faces to names
> 
> Lairy x



Hurrah! I look forward to meeting you too!


----------



## Nicky1970

York's a beautiful city. Alas, I'll have just returned from my first holiday in three years and so I'll have to give it a miss.


----------



## rossi_mac

Seeing as I was championing it last discussion I will do my best I will look up an old pal who I haven't seen since he went out to Afghan year before last (I heard he made it back!)

Keep me posted peeps

Rossi


----------



## jax8008

Ooooh exciting, this one's quite 'local' to me and it would be lovely to put faces to names too!!  Count me in.
Jackie x


----------



## Northerner

jax8008 said:


> Ooooh exciting, this one's quite 'local' to me and it would be lovely to put faces to names too!!  Count me in.
> Jackie x



Hurrah!


----------



## cazscot

Going to try and come but it will all depend on transport as dont think I can get a direct train from Glasgow...  Might try and drag hubby with me


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Going to try and come but it will all depend on transport as dont think I can get a direct train from Glasgow...  Might try and drag hubby with me



Hope you can make it Carol!


----------



## Tezzz

What's the damage on train fares Northerner?

I did Blackpool by car and it cost ?80 return in go go juice.


----------



## Freddie99

Might not be able to come to this one as, if memory serves, my old college has it's leavers stuff around then. I will be there as I have someone to replace.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> What's the damage on train fares Northerner?
> 
> I did Blackpool by car and it cost ?80 return in go go juice.



Just been looking Tez - not looking good!  Seems I can get a decent train there , but not one back, although they haven't yet brought the timetable out for July so things might be different nearer the time. Contemplating flying up to Leeds Bradford and shuttle bus to York.


----------



## Tezzz

Northerner said:


> Just been looking Tez - not looking good!  Seems I can get a decent train there , but not one back, although they haven't yet brought the timetable out for July so things might be different nearer the time. Contemplating flying up to Leeds Bradford and shuttle bus to York.



Um sounds pricey. I'll nip in to the travel shop and see what the train fares are according to the fares manual and when reservations are available. It's cheaper to avoid London Terminals for a start. I know how to 'drive' the reservations system to get bargain fares.


----------



## Northerner

brightontez said:


> Um sounds pricey. I'll nip in to the travel shop and see what the train fares are according to the fares manual and when reservations are available. It's cheaper to avoid London Terminals for a start. I know how to 'drive' the reservations system to get bargain fares.



York is seeming very difficult to get to from here  If I fly to Leeds Bradford, there's no public transport to York - would have to get a bus to Leeds then train to York (you have to arrive in York by train! ). Train might be better going up, but getting back seems to be impossible if I'm actually going to spend the day there - only flight back is at 13:15! Might have to stay overnight, which makes it a bit pricey for me, especially since I plan on going to Glasgow. Still, quite a bit of time to figure something out!


----------



## FM001

Stayed overnight a few times in York, there are some excellent B&B's near to the train station and cost around ?35.


----------



## Dizzydi

Northerner said:


> York is seeming very difficult to get to from here  If I fly to Leeds Bradford, there's no public transport to York - would have to get a bus to Leeds then train to York (you have to arrive in York by train! ). Train might be better going up, but getting back seems to be impossible if I'm actually going to spend the day there - only flight back is at 13:15! Might have to stay overnight, which makes it a bit pricey for me, especially since I plan on going to Glasgow. Still, quite a bit of time to figure something out!



hi northy, r there fights to Manchester? I'm bout 10 mins from airport and would pick you up and drive to York, if that is any help


----------



## MargB

I have put in my diary and so far cannot see anything close!  Dizzydi - I am in Manchester and would love to car share with you.


----------



## MargB

Northey, Tez - trains to Manchester/Stockport should not be a problem.  Anyone else struggling then I could drive so we would have at least 2 cars going from this area.  Just a thought if it helps anyone.


----------



## Dizzydi

MargB said:


> I have put in my diary and so far cannot see anything close!  Dizzydi - I am in Manchester and would love to car share with you.




Brilliant marg, we can firm up details closer to meet x


----------



## Dizzydi

MargB said:


> Northey, Tez - trains to Manchester/Stockport should not be a problem.  Anyone else struggling then I could drive so we would have at least 2 cars going from this area.  Just a thought if it helps anyone.



This is a great idea, so 2 car from Manchester if needed !


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Will be great getting the chance to meet up with you all.


----------



## Northerner

MargB and Di, thank you for your kind offers  I'm still debating how best to manage things, might stop in York for a couple of nights not sure yet. You might get other passengers from Manchester though - I know we have a few members there who have expressed an interest in coming


----------



## macast

I'll do my best to be there.... I already had something in my diary for the 2nd.... but will cancel it as I really want to meet you all


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> I'll do my best to be there.... I already had something in my diary for the 2nd.... but will cancel it as I really want to meet you all



Even a Buckingham Palace garden party should take second place to this! Wise move!


----------



## macast

Northerner said:


> Even a Buckingham Palace garden party should take second place to this! Wise move!




well that is good coz it WAS a Buckingham Palace garden party


----------



## Northerner

macast said:


> well that is good coz it WAS a Buckingham Palace garden party



See, I knew you moved in the best circles!


----------



## Hazel

do we have a venue yet?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> do we have a venue yet?



Not yet - I'm hoping a local will chime up or I'll pick somewhere nearer the time. It'll be within easy access of the railway station though, I expect. I used to go in the Kings Head by the river, but that might be a bit small and possibly flooded (!) and I also used to go in the Roman Bath, but the last time I went in there it was an absolute dive! Might have to trawl for a trusty Wetherspoons


----------



## SacredHeart

King's Head is tiny - and often flooded (though I have been there about 3 times in the last fortnight). Wetherspoons is a dive, and a bit out of the way. Would suggest The Last Drop Inn. They do real ale, and there are normally plenty of tables. They also do food, which I'm told is pretty nice, although not the cheapest in the world. Will suggest some others as well, but since York has a pub for every day of the year, it's not like you're short of choices.


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> King's Head is tiny - and often flooded (though I have been there about 3 times in the last fortnight). Wetherspoons is a dive, and a bit out of the way. Would suggest The Last Drop Inn. They do real ale, and there are normally plenty of tables. They also do food, which I'm told is pretty nice, although not the cheapest in the world. Will suggest some others as well, but since York has a pub for every day of the year, it's not like you're short of choices.





beki been trying to pm you for ages hun but your box if full arghhhhh


----------



## SacredHeart

Emptied some out, Steffie


----------



## Steff

SacredHeart said:


> Emptied some out, Steffie




Thank you mail sent


----------



## Casper

Think I should be able to make this - would be coming by train from Newcastle, so its not that far.  Train times are not published yet though, will keep an eye out.


----------



## Shelb1uk

Mark me down as a maybe cos of finances...I shall re-evaluate nearer the time  x x x


----------



## Bunny74

*A York Local*

I should be there - only just heard about it and I live in York!!! I came along last year too.  There's a good big Wetherspoons called The Postern Gate on Piccadilly, should be able to get a crowd in there!  Plus, there's a Travelodge next door.  However, I'll have a think about other venues and make suggestions when we've an idea of numbers.  See you there!


----------



## Freddie99

I might be coming. Depends on my sister's leaving do at school and money. A perennial issue that.


----------



## rhall92380

Bunny74 said:


> I should be there - only just heard about it and I live in York!!! I came along last year too.  There's a good big Wetherspoons called The Postern Gate on Piccadilly, should be able to get a crowd in there!  Plus, there's a Travelodge next door.  However, I'll have a think about other venues and make suggestions when we've an idea of numbers.  See you there!



Glad you found the link! Hope to be there too. I thought the restaurant we went to last year was excellent and would much prefer to go there as a treat - and change from Wetherspoons, as good as Wetherspoons usually are!

Richard


----------



## SacredHeart

Sanctuary was the name of the restaurant we went to last year. I'm afraid it's closed  It's been replaced with a very nice cafe, but it is still about out of the town centre.

As I said before, I'm rather partial to the Last Drop Inn http://www.york-brewery.co.uk/our_pubs.php


----------



## Hazel

Well - that's me definitely coming - cheap(ish) rail tickets are booked

I am looking forward to seeing everyone again


----------



## Monica

The Last Drop Inn sounds good to me. I've never been there though, we tend to end up in PizzaExpress.


----------



## Bunny74

Monica said:


> The Last Drop Inn sounds good to me. I've never been there though, we tend to end up in PizzaExpress.



I like Pizza Express or Ask in the Assembly Rooms is a great setting for a restaurant.  There's loads of good places to eat in York, it depends what people want to eat and how many of us there are.  I think the Last Drop Inn might be a little small? But, could be cosy, depending on your outlook!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Ask is great restaurant with plenty of room


----------



## SacredHeart

I would say that Bella Italia is much nicer food, for about the same price, but that's just me


----------



## Monica

SacredHeart said:


> I would say that Bella Italia is much nicer food, for about the same price, but that's just me



Is there a Bella Italia in York? I never noticed

We get vouchers from Tesco for Pizza Express, that's why we go there


----------



## Bunny74

Looks as though it's Italian of some description!  
I think Ask in the Assembly rooms is such a nice setting and the food's great - I've always had good food there....


----------



## SacredHeart

Yep, there's one in the city centre. Re: Ask - yes the setting is undeniably gorgeous, but I've always found the service and food to be a bit bland to substandard. Again, just me


----------



## Monica

I'm not bothered where we go, as long as we meet


----------



## macast

Ask do a lovely hot salmon salad 

but I'm truely not bothered WHERE we meet as long as we DO meet 

looking forward to meeting you all x


----------



## jax8008

Do we have a time for meeting and what time do people normally leave?

I'm just looking at booking train tickets in good time to get a bargain!! 

Jackie xx


----------



## Northerner

jax8008 said:


> Do we have a time for meeting and what time do people normally leave?
> 
> I'm just looking at booking train tickets in good time to get a bargain!!
> 
> Jackie xx



Hi Jackie! We normally aim to meet up around 12 noon, and hopefully a local member can get there a little bit earlier with a balloon or something  People usually stay for a few hours - some into the evening, so you can usually bank on someone being there until 6-7pm at least.


----------



## cazscot

Rail tickets booked  - see you on the 2nd July (or earlier those of you who can make it to the Glasgow Meet  ).

Cant wait last time I was in York was before York Minster burt down in the Eighties .


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Rail tickets booked  - see you on the 2nd July (or earlier those of you who can make it to the Glasgow Meet  ).
> 
> Cant wait last time I was in York was before York Minster burt down in the Eighties .



There's still some of it left, don't worry


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> There's still some of it left, don't worry



Good to know , it is a beautiful building


----------



## jax8008

Northerner said:


> Hi Jackie! We normally aim to meet up around 12 noon, and hopefully a local member can get there a little bit earlier with a balloon or something  People usually stay for a few hours - some into the evening, so you can usually bank on someone being there until 6-7pm at least.



Thanks Alan
I'm so looking forward to the meet.  Having looked at the train tickets I should be able to get an 'Anytime Day Return' for about ?15 but haven't figured out how to purchase it! Hahaha, I've emailed East Midlands trains to ask for their kind help.
Jackie


----------



## remrafs

Hi, I haven't been online for a while, but I've just seen this - I had such a good time at the York meet last year, so count me in this time too

Suzanne


----------



## Monica

I'm looking forward to meeting you all!


----------



## Freddie99

Sorry folks but I can't make it. Family obligations. Replacing my Dad when he should be there for my little sister leaving school.

Tom


----------



## Unicornz

Put the date down in my diary and I can't wait to meet you all! 

@Tom: Booooo! 

Ilse


----------



## shiv

I had been thinking about coming, but my favourite singer is playing at a festival in Kent. Sorry guys, you lost to a 51 year old with a goatee


----------



## Monica

shiv said:


> I had been thinking about coming, but my favourite singer is playing at a festival in Kent. Sorry guys, you lost to a 51 year old with a goatee



LOL! Shame you can't come.

@Tom, shame you can't come either.


----------



## evedan

Hi Northerner

I would love to go to one of these meets...but is there any more local to Derby which is where I live!!!


----------



## Northerner

evedan said:


> Hi Northerner
> 
> I would love to go to one of these meets...but is there any more local to Derby which is where I live!!!



You can get to York easily on the train from Derby - about 90 mins and ?25 return - or we are having another meet in Birmingham on September 17th


----------



## Lizzzie

I'm coming. Pretty excited.


----------



## Northerner

I'll be there! Really looking forward to meeting everyone!


----------



## Monica

Yay, all we need now is a place to meet!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Looking forward to meeting you all


----------



## Casper

Casper said:


> Think I should be able to make this - would be coming by train from Newcastle, so its not that far.  Train times are not published yet though, will keep an eye out.



I can't come 

Eldest twin (8 yrs ) goes into hospital on 30th June for grommets and removal of adenoids, will be an overnight stay for us, and out on the Friday 1st July.  Don't think it would be advisable for me to swan off on a jaunt the next day.

There's always next time.

Hope you all do really enjoy yourselves - which generally seems to be the case, judging by recent photos!!


----------



## Northerner

Casper said:


> I can't come
> 
> Eldest twin (8 yrs ) goes into hospital on 30th June for grommets and removal of adenoids, will be an overnight stay for us, and out on the Friday 1st July.  Don't think it would be advisable for me to swan off on a jaunt the next day.
> 
> There's always next time.
> 
> Hope you all do really enjoy yourselves - which generally seems to be the case, judging by recent photos!!



Aw, that's a shame  Hope all goes well with the little one


----------



## MargB

Is there a venue for this yet?

I don't know York but is there a pub/bar/hotel close to the railway station to at least meet up initially?


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Is there a venue for this yet?
> 
> I don't know York but is there a pub/bar/hotel close to the railway station to at least meet up initially?



I'm proposing the Punch Bowl, not far from the railway station:

http://www.jdwetherspoon.co.uk/home/pubs/the-punchbowl


----------



## MargB

Looks good to me!!!

Meet time?


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Looks good to me!!!
> 
> Meet time?



Shall we say from 12 noon? I won't be able to get there until about 1 pm as I've got a heckuva journey and that's the earliest I could manage.


----------



## Monica

12 is fine with me 

I'll have to have a look at the bus timetable first to see which bus I'll take.


----------



## Monica

I've just looked at the bus times. I can be there for 11.05am or 12.05pm. In an emergency (someone arriving earlier by train) I could make it for 9.30. It just means I'll have to get my a*** in gear and get up early.

I'm all set to attend, but IF I have a problem with Carol and her pump (which she will have by then), I might cancel at short notice.


----------



## Monica

I just counted all the people who said they'd come.

There are 16 definites and 2 maybes 
I didn't include SacredHeart in this, because she never actually said whether she'll attend or not.


----------



## Northerner

Monica said:


> I just counted all the people who said they'd come.
> 
> There are 16 definites and 2 maybes
> I didn't include SacredHeart in this, because she never actually said whether she'll attend or not.



Woohoo! Yes, I'm not sure about SacredHeart, I do know she is very busy at the moment, but hope she can make it.


----------



## cazscot

I am on the 07:50 train from Glasgow that arrives at 11.41.  I am quite good with directons so think I will manage to make my way to the pub...  Are we having signs etc or will we just put our testing kits on the table...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> I am on the 07:50 train from Glasgow that arrives at 11.41.  I am quite good with directons so think I will manage to make my way to the pub...  Are we having signs etc or will we just put our testing kits on the table...



Testing kits sounds like a good idea!  I usually try and sit near the door if I am first to arrive and watch if anyone is obviously looking around. On this occasion I won't be able to get there first, but hopefully some people can get there for 12


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Testing kits sounds like a good idea!  I usually try and sit near the door if I am first to arrive and watch if anyone is obviously looking around. On this occasion I won't be able to get there first, but hopefully some people can get there for 12



A good ideal Alan


----------



## Dizzydi

I can confirm I'm a definate - Yeah !!

Is there a car park near the train station of pub ?? or Park and ride ??

I'll have a look on the visit yorkshire website and see if I can figure out somewhere to park !!

Yeah looking forward to seeing you all !!


----------



## Monica

Dizzydi said:


> I can confirm I'm a definate - Yeah !!
> 
> Is there a car park near the train station of pub ?? or Park and ride ??
> 
> I'll have a look on the visit yorkshire website and see if I can figure out somewhere to park !!
> 
> Yeah looking forward to seeing you all !!



There are several Park & Rides dotted around the outskirts of York. If you're coming Tadcaster way, the best one I'd recommend is the "McArthur Glenn Designer Outlet Park & Ride". 
http://www.york.gov.uk/transport/Parking/Park_and_Ride/2Designer_outlet_PR1/
have a look
 I don't know of car parks, as we ALWAYS park & ride


----------



## Monica

Just noticed, Askam Bar is another one you could use


----------



## Nectarcollector

Lol, not north enough for me....Newcastle-upon-Tyne.

I would love to come to York though, can you let me know what happens at these 'meets'.  

Regards, 
Sarah Jane


----------



## Northerner

Nectarcollector said:


> Lol, not north enough for me....Newcastle-upon-Tyne.
> 
> I would love to come to York though, can you let me know what happens at these 'meets'.
> 
> Regards,
> Sarah Jane



It's only a little train journey away! Do come along, it would be great to meet you  This should give you some idea, pictures and a video of one of last year's meets:

http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


----------



## Lairyfairy

cazscot said:


> I am on the 07:50 train from Glasgow that arrives at 11.41.  I am quite good with directons so think I will manage to make my way to the pub...  Are we having signs etc or will we just put our testing kits on the table...




In true Blue Peter fashion, I will make a Lairyfairy badge.  Just look for a red Lairyfairy (my avatar on other forums) or a blue butterfly


----------



## Dizzydi

Monica said:


> There are several Park & Rides dotted around the outskirts of York. If you're coming Tadcaster way, the best one I'd recommend is the "McArthur Glenn Designer Outlet Park & Ride".
> http://www.york.gov.uk/transport/Parking/Park_and_Ride/2Designer_outlet_PR1/
> have a look
> I don't know of car parks, as we ALWAYS park & ride



Hi Monica, thanks for info - I know the outlet village well - pa is a contractor there and I go and do his site surveys for him. I'm actually considering getting the train. Just waiting for MargB to let me know how / what she is doing and then will decide. It is only ?28 return for me x


----------



## Dizzydi

PS i know this is probably a daft question, but will

There be a new separate post the day before with details of pub we are meeting in and time ?? 

I'm a bit COD when it come to timings and places etc and get a bit panicky when meeting new people  x


----------



## Northerner

Dizzydi said:


> PS i know this is probably a daft question, but will
> 
> There be a new separate post the day before with details of pub we are meeting in and time ??
> 
> I'm a bit COD when it come to timings and places etc and get a bit panicky when meeting new people  x



Yes, I'll put one on the General Message board in the next few days


----------



## Lairyfairy

Dizzydi said:


> ... and get a bit panicky when meeting new people  x





Don't worry Dizzydi - we will all be new to each other so you won't be alone - we won't be strangers for long, I'm sure


----------



## elliebug

i'm very sad that i won't be able to come, cos i am at work  rubbish. hopefully there will be another one in this area soon?! have a brill time


----------



## Sheilagh1958

I know what you mean Dizzydi I get very nervous about meeting new people but I am sure we will all be fine after the first few minutes.


----------



## Dizzydi

I've bought my Train Tickets so no going back for me now !!

Cant wait to meet you all x

PS Northy now gives me the option of par taking of the sins - if I can face drink by then lol


----------



## Monica

Sheilagh1958 said:


> I know what you mean Dizzydi I get very nervous about meeting new people but I am sure we will all be fine after the first few minutes.



Me too, Dizzydi what time does your train arrive? I know Carol's gets in at 11.40am. I can be there for 11.15, if I go by bus. I don't know yet, as OH might still decide to got to Elvington army(?) museum, which means I'll get to go by car.

My Carol has decided that since her best friend will be on holiday that weekend, she might come with me.


----------



## Dizzydi

Monica said:


> Me too, Dizzydi what time does your train arrive? I know Carol's gets in at 11.40am. I can be there for 11.15, if I go by bus. I don't know yet, as OH might still decide to got to Elvington army(?) museum, which means I'll get to go by car.
> 
> My Carol has decided that since her best friend will be on holiday that weekend, she might come with me.



Hi Monica, I'l be arriving at 12.36 I have got off peak tickets which means I could get an earlier train, but I might have to see what happens on the morn. 

Be good if Carol came as well xxx


----------



## Monica

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Monica, I'l be arriving at 12.36 I have got off peak tickets which means I could get an earlier train, but I might have to see what happens on the morn.
> 
> Be good if Carol came as well xxx



 as long as you get there...


----------



## MargB

My train gets in just ahead of Dizzydi's at 12.23 - I can wait in the station for you and we can find the pub together if you want?


----------



## Dizzydi

MargB said:


> My train gets in just ahead of Dizzydi's at 12.23 - I can wait in the station for you and we can find the pub together if you want?



Sounds like a fab plan to me!!! 7 more sleeps - must say I'm getting a bit giddy x


----------



## cazscot

Monica said:


> Me too, Dizzydi what time does your train arrive? I know Carol's gets in at 11.40am. I can be there for 11.15, if I go by bus. I don't know yet, as OH might still decide to got to Elvington army(?) museum, which means I'll get to go by car.
> 
> My Carol has decided that since her best friend will be on holiday that weekend, she might come with me.



Thanks Monica, I will probably go and do a bit of shopping/sightseeing before I head to the pub as I haven't been to York in about 25 years .


----------



## Sheilagh1958

My train gets in at 12 .47.  Not long now


----------



## C*5_Dodger

*York Meet*

Dear All,

All being well, I shall see you in the Punchbowl on the 2nd.

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Dizzydi

Sheilagh1958 said:


> My train gets in at 12 .47.  Not long now



Would you like Margb and i to wait for you at the station?


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Dizzydi said:


> Would you like Margb and i to wait for you at the station?



Yes that would be great


----------



## Dizzydi

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Yes that would be great



Cool I will pm you my mobile number incase you need us x


----------



## Hazel

I am due into York railway station, from Glasgow, at 11.47 if anyone wants to meet up at the station


looking forward to meeting more likeminded people


----------



## MargB

Yay!  We are having a mini meet in the Railway Station!  None of us need to walk into the pub on our own so if anyone else would feel more comfortable meeting up at the railway station - let us know.

I am looking forward to meeting up with so many of the forumers.


----------



## Nectarcollector

Northerner said:


> It's only a little train journey away! Do come along, it would be great to meet you  This should give you some idea, pictures and a video of one of last year's meets:
> 
> http://diabetespoetry.blogspot.com/2010/04/circle-d-2nd-anniversary-and-forum.html


I am sorry I am going to miss it.  I sometimes feel quite alone in my diabetic hell and would love the chance to meet other diabetics.  Does anyone happen to be in the North Tyneside area that would like to chat?
Regards,
Sarah J


----------



## Northerner

Nectarcollector said:


> I am sorry I am going to miss it.  I sometimes feel quite alone in my diabetic hell and would love the chance to meet other diabetics.  Does anyone happen to be in the North Tyneside area that would like to chat?
> Regards,
> Sarah J



Sorry you can't make it Sarah, as it really is a terrific boost to be with people that you can just feel totally relaxed with. Perhaps you can make one of the upcoming meets, although I suspect a bit too far for you to travel as the nearest planned one is currently Birmingham in September. It might be worth putting up a post of your own to see if anyone wants to meet in your area.


----------



## rhall92380

Nectarcollector said:


> I am sorry I am going to miss it.  I sometimes feel quite alone in my diabetic hell and would love the chance to meet other diabetics.  Does anyone happen to be in the North Tyneside area that would like to chat?
> Regards,
> Sarah J



Hi Sarah, there's a few of us in the North East. I'm in Hartlepool.

Richard


----------



## Lairyfairy

I think I'm going to drive up from Dewsbury and use the Park and Ride at Askham Bar.  Does anyone need a lift or is anyone else going to use the park and ride there so we can meet up and travel together?  Probably going M1, A1M and A64.  Can get off the bus at the Rail Station so will time it so I can meet up with the rest of you.  What time are we going to meet at the station and where (under the clock wearing carnations lol)?
Lairy x


----------



## Dizzydi

Lairyfairy said:


> I think I'm going to drive up from Dewsbury and use the Park and Ride at Askham Bar.  Does anyone need a lift or is anyone else going to use the park and ride there so we can meet up and travel together?  Probably going M1, A1M and A64.  Can get off the bus at the Rail Station so will time it so I can meet up with the rest of you.  What time are we going to meet at the station and where (under the clock wearing carnations lol)?
> Lairy x



Hi lairy,

People are meeting about 12.30 ish in station. Margb gets in just before and I just after. Sheilagh arrives bout 12.45 xxx


----------



## MargB

Not knowing the station I can't say a landmark but will text Dizzy when I get in and "park" myself somewhere.


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Not knowing the station I can't say a landmark but will text Dizzy when I get in and "park" myself somewhere.



There's quite a nifty map of the station here:

http://www.nationalrail.co.uk/stations/sjp/YRK/plan.html?rtnloc=YRK


----------



## rhall92380

I'll be there. Looking forward to meeting up!

Richard


----------



## Monica

I'll catch the bus, which will arrive at the trainstation at 12.05.


----------



## C*5_Dodger

My train arrives at 12.23

Dodger


----------



## Nectarcollector

rhall92380 said:


> Hi Sarah, there's a few of us in the North East. I'm in Hartlepool.
> 
> Richard


Thank you Richard, 
I live in Tynemouth (originally from Buckinghamshire, but living in the north east for 9 years now). I have Type 2 diabetes since 2000, previously undiagnosed for approximately for 3 years prior to that. 
If you would like to correspond privately, you can find me on msn or email...xxx
Many thanks,
Sarah


----------



## Northerner

Hi Sarah, I removed your email address from your post so that you wouldn't get unwelcome emails ( this is a public forum and posts can be seen by anyone). I'd suggest using the Private Messaging in the forum to communicate


----------



## MargB

That map of York station is very impressive!!

Will probably lurk around W H Smith - Dodger, we may even be on the same train!

Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow and we can all talk about Northie as he won't be there!!!


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> That map of York station is very impressive!!
> 
> Will probably lurk around W H Smith - Dodger, we may even be on the same train!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow and we can all talk about Northie as he won't be there!!!



(_notes down meeting place to pass on to spy..._)


----------



## C*5_Dodger

MargB said:


> That map of York station is very impressive!!
> 
> Will probably lurk around W H Smith - Dodger, we may even be on the same train!
> 
> Looking forward to meeting you all tomorrow and we can all talk about Northie as he won't be there!!!



Dear MargB,

I'll look out for you.

Regards  Dodger


----------



## cazscot

Thanks for the map Alan and sorry you cant make it .  I am sure we will all behave ourselves  .  

My train gets in at 11.40 and I am going to do a bit of retail therapy/sightseeing first then will make my way to the Punch Bowl for lunch time ish.  If anyone wants my mobile no feel free to PM me.

See you tomorrow.


----------



## Northerner

I hope everyone has a wonderful time, wish I could be there! If someone can take a few snaps for the record, that would be great


----------



## Hazel

My train gets in at 12.42

Anyone fancy meeting up at the station?


----------



## Northerner

Hazel said:


> My train gets in at 12.42
> 
> Anyone fancy meeting up at the station?



I think quite a few people are meeting at the station around that time Hazel, if you look a few posts up there is a map of the station and I think Marg says she will wait by WH Smiths.

Have a lovely time - hope the workmen finished on time!


----------



## Dizzydi

Hazel we will wait for you at the station x has anyone who is meeting got your number ? If not pm me. 

See everyone tomorrow


----------



## Sheilagh1958

York station is going to be one busy place with all of alone 

See you tomorrow near W H Smith


----------



## MargB

Just got back and had a lovely, relaxing day - thanks everyone who was there.

Quite a few pictures were taken so I will now toddle off and load the ones of my camera onto my pc and they may even get posted here tonight.


----------



## Monica

MargB said:


> Just got back and had a lovely, relaxing day - thanks everyone who was there.
> 
> Quite a few pictures were taken so I will now toddle off and load the ones of my camera onto my pc and they may even get posted here tonight.



Carol and I got back at about 18.30. I got a call from OH to go and buy some chinese, because he and Fiona spent all day in Hornsea.

Carol and I had a great time meeting you all. I hope only good photos will be posted LOL


----------



## MargB

Here are a couple - hope this works!!!

Gulp!  It seems they are too big and I don't know how to make them smaller!


----------



## Monica

MargB said:


> Here are a couple - hope this works!!!
> 
> Gulp!  It seems they are too big and I don't know how to make them smaller!



Alan will know how....


----------



## cazscot

Oh !!!!, left Hazel as she was travelling in another coach and got on the train realised in time it was the Kings Cross train running late - tried to phone Hazel but couldn't get her and the train left  so she is on the wrong train going south 

Edit - just had a call she has managed to change trains and is now travelling north to newcastle but there isn't another train to Edinburgh tonight so will have to stay overnight   it was the same brand of train ant the correct time and you really couldn't hear what the announcer said!  They should make these things clearer!


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Oh !!!!, left Hazel as she was travelling in another coach and got on the train realised in time it was the Kings Cross train running late - tried to phone Hazel but couldn't get her and the train left  so she is on the wrong train going south
> 
> Edit - just had a call she has managed to change trains and is now travelling north to newcastle but there isn't another train to Edinburgh tonight so will have to stay overnight   it was the same brand of train ant the correct time and you really couldn't hear what the announcer said!  They should make these things clearer!



Oh no  British trains are useless sometimes - I've been in that situation before, but not with as far to travel. Hope she finds somewhere decent to stay. Stupid trains


----------



## MargB

Oh no!!!  Hazel, hope you get home soon.

It was lovely meeting you all and I would not hesitate going to another meet or even thinking of trying to organise one in Manchester.

Can't get my photos small enough to satisfy the forum limit and am waiting for Northie to sort me out.  I have uploaded them into my webshots online album so if anyone wants to see them, pm me and I will give you the link.


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Had a lovely day was so nice meeting you all 

Poor Hazel hope she gets a room sorted at Edinburgh and has got all the medication she may need.


----------



## Northerner

MargB said:


> Oh no!!!  Hazel, hope you get home soon.
> 
> It was lovely meeting you all and I would not hesitate going to another meet or even thinking of trying to organise one in Manchester.
> 
> Can't get my photos small enough to satisfy the forum limit and am waiting for Northie to sort me out.  I have uploaded them into my webshots online album so if anyone wants to see them, pm me and I will give you the link.



If you pm me the link I might be able to copy them off your album Marg


----------



## cazscot

Thanks everyone will pass on your regards, I hope she can get an hotel room in Newcastle on a Saturday night as well .


----------



## Lairyfairy

Oh no, poor Hazel.  Especially when we had such a lovely time.  What a way to end a lovely afternoon.  Give her my love Carol.

(ps - on a lighter note ... its not just me having adventures with public transport then  .  When she gets back safe and sound, and after a good night's rest, she will hopefully have a good old laugh!)

Lairy x


----------



## MargB

Am sitting here giggling thinking Newcastle has to be better than a park & ride carpark!!!


----------



## Lairyfairy

Har-di-har-har MargB.  I could give a guided tour of the White 3 route now - could make a fortune  

Some of you had left before my son came to join us - he went to chat up a hen party at the pub who asked if he was John-the-stripper.  It  could only happen to us.


----------



## MargB

Bet he loved that!!!  In his fancy expensive top!  Only sorry I did not take a picture of him now.


----------



## Northerner

Some piccies, courtesy of MargB:

Hazel and Lyn






Richard, Di, Hazel and Phil:





Phil, Di and Monica





Monica and Carol


----------



## cazscot

Lairyfairy said:


> Oh no, poor Hazel.  Especially when we had such a lovely time.  What a way to end a lovely afternoon.  Give her my love Carol.
> 
> (ps - on a lighter note ... its not just me having adventures with public transport then  .  When she gets back safe and sound, and after a good night's rest, she will hopefully have a good old laugh!)
> 
> Lairy x



Will do Lairy . And yep your adventure made us all chuckle... Its the kinda thing that happens to me...  I am still thinking about that guys "turn me on" t-shirt, no idea why it had me in hysterics...


----------



## Northerner

...some more!

Margaret and Sheilagh





Hazel, Lyn and Phil





Carol, Di and Phil





Carol, Di and Monica


----------



## Northerner

and finally!

Becky and Monica





Thanks Marg!


----------



## Lairyfairy

cazscot said:


> Will do Lairy . And yep your adventure made us all chuckle... Its the kinda thing that happens to me...  I am still thinking about that guys "switch me on" t-shirt, no idea why it had me in hysterics...




Errr ... it wouldn't have had anything to do with a certain clear liquid you were drinking, would it ?


----------



## MargB

Water?  Or was that just me?


----------



## cazscot

Lairyfairy said:


> Errr ... it wouldn't have had anything to do with a certain clear liquid you were drinking, would it ?



Mmm let me think about that for a minute... YES but I only had two drinks (okay they were doubles so technically 4 drinks)  . What can I say I am a cheap date...


----------



## Hazel

OK people - I am safe.

decided to get off at York as I did not fancy being in Newcastle without accommodation.

managed to get a room in a Premier Inn,  just outside of York.

so I sam safe - feeling just a tad stupid

9.00 train home tomorrow morning please God

love York - but did not want to stay this long

thanks everyone - another good meet - nice to meet you


----------



## cazscot

Hazel said:


> OK people - I am safe.
> 
> decided to get off at York as I did not fancy being in Newcastle without accommodation.
> 
> managed to get a room in a Premier Inn,  just outside of York.
> 
> so I sam safe - feeling just a tad stupid
> 
> 9.00 train home tomorrow morning please God
> 
> love York - but did not want to stay this long
> 
> thanks everyone - another good meet - nice to meet you



You are not stupid Hazel, it was not clear at all that it was the Kings X train (stupid wee signs on the doors is not enough) xxx


----------



## Northerner

So glad you are safe and esconced for the night Hazel. And don;t for one minute blame yourself - the trains in this country are dreadful, unclear signs, changing platforms, unintelligible announcements and often you only get the information once the train has departed. 

I know it is an adventure you could have done without, but I hope you have a good night's sleep and an uneventful journey home tomorrow {{{Hazel}}}


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Glad to hear you are safe and sound  the things people do to avoid sorting out there dads house......joking aside glad to here you have got somewhere sorted to stay. 

Will you be able to  use your rail ticket from today?


----------



## MargB

Thanks for letting us know.  What a nuisance though.


----------



## Hazel

According to the ticket people in York - yes I should be able to use my 'unused' tickets, but all it will take is a 'jobsworth' on the train tomorrow.

Could have done without the ?84 hotel fee and the ?30 taxi fares to and from York station

Bottoms!!!!


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Hope there is no jobsworth around tomorrow.


----------



## Lairyfairy

Glad you are OK Hazel.  What a pain in the backside    Good job you've got your laptop with you so you can keep in touch.  Good luck tomorrow.

Lx


----------



## Monica

Oh good!!!!
I'm very glad you're OK. I was a bit worried, well actually very worried.
I hope your journey tomorrow will be uneventful and you will get home safely.
(((Hazel)))


----------



## shiv

Pictures are great - glad everyone had a good time!

Hazel - sorry to hear of the hassle you've been through. Hope you get home safely tomorrow.


----------



## cazscot

That's me back home in Glasgow, had a great day and it was brilliant seeing everyone .  My bed beckons, I have been awake for 19 hours....


----------



## Sheilagh1958

Very long day for you. Hope you had a good nights sleep


----------



## cazscot

Sheilagh1958 said:


> Very long day for you. Hope you had a good nights sleep



Thanks Sheilagh got an okayish sleep but wish I could have slept for a bit longer LOL...


----------



## Northerner

cazscot said:


> Thanks Sheilagh got an okayish sleep but wish I could have slept for a bit longer LOL...



Glad you got home safely Carol  Hazel, I hope you had a comfortable night and you are well on your way home now with no further mishaps


----------



## cazscot

Northerner said:


> Glad you got home safely Carol  Hazel, I hope you had a comfortable night and you are well on your way home now with no further mishaps



Thanks Alan, Hazel texted me to say she is on the 9am train to Edinburgh where she will need to change for Glasgow but it is a slower train so she is not expecting to be home before about 4pm  but she has used her ticket from yesterday so at least that's something.


----------



## Monica

cazscot said:


> Thanks Alan, Hazel texted me to say she is on the 9am train to Edinburgh where she will need to change for Glasgow but it is a slower train so she is not expecting to be home before about 4pm  but she has used her ticket from yesterday so at least that's something.



Thanks for letting us know Carol. I'm glad she didn't have to pay again, that really would have taken the biscuit.....


----------



## Dizzydi

My my what an adventure we all had - I really enjoyed myself and it was great meeting you all.

Hazel just read about your extraordinarily adventure, you poor think and I hope you get home safe & sound.

Love to you all xxx


----------



## FM001

Seems you all had a nice time.


----------



## Steff

Glad everyones back in one piece x


----------



## rhall92380

Great meeting you all, what a great - and eventful - day! My missing the train pales into insignificance as I caught the next one!

Alan, can you help with my photos If I email them to you please?

Richard


----------



## Jennywren

Just reading about meet , and poor old Hazels nightmare journey , does anyone know if she got home safe ?


----------



## Northerner

I'll PM you my email and you can send them to me Richard


----------



## cazscot

Jennywren said:


> Just reading about meet , and poor old Hazels nightmare journey , does anyone know if she got home safe ?



Yep Jenny she got home safe yesterday about 2pm.


----------



## rhall92380

Nectarcollector said:


> Thank you Richard,
> I live in Tynemouth (originally from Buckinghamshire, but living in the north east for 9 years now). I have Type 2 diabetes since 2000, previously undiagnosed for approximately for 3 years prior to that.
> If you would like to correspond privately, you can find me on msn or email...xxx
> Many thanks,
> Sarah



Hi Sarah

I've PM'd you

Richard


----------

